# CPC with Surgical coding experience in CT



## renee868 (Jun 3, 2010)

Seeking opportunity to expand my knowledge. Knowledge of six surgical specialties. Would love to learn more about compliance and auditing. In New Haven or Hartford, CT area. Enjoy working with patients on clinical side as well as all billing aspects. 

Renee R. Antonetti
1130 Pamela Lane, Cheshire, CT 06410 • (203) 439-2014
rrantonetti@yahoo.com
__________________________________________________________________________________

OBJECTIVE: To obtain a position where I can utilize my interpersonal, professional and teamwork skills to bring success to an organization, and to be able to build upon my current skills to maximize my knowledge as a Certified Professional Coder in the healthcare field. 
__________________________________________________________________________________
QUALIFICATIONS:

•	Certified Professional Coder - CPC credential				
•	ICD-9, CPT, HCPCS Coding.
•	Member of American Academy of Professional Coders. (AAPC) Hamden Chapter
•	Medisoft Program, Quadramed (MISYS) Systems, Optix 6 Workstation, 3M coding and reimbursement software, spheris, Allscripts, Centricity(GPMS), Cerner Powerchart, Citrix Sunrise.
•	Medical Terminology and transcription knowledge.
•	Health Insurance and billing procedures.
•	Typing Speed 50 â€“ 60 WPM.
__________________________________________________________________________________________

EDUCATION

Branford Hall Career Institute, Southington, CT			January 2005 â€“ November 2007
Health Claims Specialist (Medical Coding & Billing)			GPA 3.98
•	Recipient of Directors' Award chosen by faculty for overall achievements in academics, attendance, dependability, professionalism and leadership.

Gal Mar Academy of Hair, Skin & Nails, North Haven, CT		October 1989- November 1990
Cosmetologist License
__________________________________________________________________________________________

EXPERIENCE

Ct Surgical Group, Farmington, CT						November 2008 - Present
Certified Professional Coder
•	Code for Colo-rectal, General (with Breast and Bariatric specialist), Vascular, Podiatry, Urology, Plastic & Reconstructive Surgeons.
•	Review surgical operative reports to verify, edit and/or audit Physician and APRN code selection(s).
•	Maintain communication and help educate Physicians on correct coding guidelines and changes. 
•	Generate monthly coding reports for each Physician on coding changes and corrections made to superbills and hospital consults. 
•	Review, verify, add and/or delete codes, append modifiers to procedures and office visits as needed.
•	Update LCD information to ensure current guidelines are being utilized.
•	Maintain Scrubs Queue to ensure clean claim submission.
•	Access  and print operative and pathology reports, colonoscopies, endoscopies and vascular studies from Hartford Hospital, Hospital of Central Connecticut and Midstate Medical Center records.
•	Utilize Allscripts to access patient dictated office notes and schedule information. 
•	Utilize correct code check for CCI edits. 
•	Utilize Medicare/CMS website for information on physician fee schedules, global periods and modifier acceptance of codes.
•	Review claim issues from A/R team members and help resolve denial issues.
•	 Attend educational seminars on coding changes, AAPC workshops, Medicare updates, team meetings.

Renee Antonetti										           Pg. 2

Branford Hall Career Institute, Southington, CT			           October 2009 - Present
Part-time Evening Instructor
•	Teach Computers for medical offices (Medisoft Program) for medical billing and appointment scheduling to health claims specialist and medical assistant programs. 
•	Teach CPT surgical coding sections to Health Claims Specialist students.
•	Prepare lesson plans, lectures and schedule and give exams. 
•	Confer with Education director on student progress and any class issues. 
•	Maintain attendance and grades for all classes. 

Dr. Nkemakonam Ikekpeazu, M.D., West Haven, CT			          January 2008 â€“ November 2008
General & Laparoscopic Surgery
Office Manager/Secretary
•	In charge of overseeing all operations in the office.
•	Recruit, supervise, train and evaluate office staff.
•	Ensure ICD-9 and CPT codes are accurate for billing entry and reimbursement, booking surgical procedures and submitting pathology cultures. 
•	Review EOB's and post payments to patient's accounts.
•	Research any claim rejections and submit appeals on claims as needed.
•	Perform secretarial duties, utilizing knowledge of medical terminology, hospital, laboratory, radiology procedures, as well as ICD-9 and CPT coding procedures. 
•	Generate reports: Monthly Insurance Aging, patient balance statements, procedure, and analysis reports.
•	Access MISYS (Quadramed CPR) program for all inpatient consultations and operations for billing and follow-up visits.
•	Enter patient information into Medisoft program.
•	Schedule surgeries, in-office procedures, direct hospital admits.
•	Maintain close contact with referring physicians, physician assistants, home care agencies, radiology groups and referring physician's office staff in order to facilitate patient care. 
•	Obtain eligibility and benefits as well as authorizations from patient insurance companies for surgery, in-office procedures, radiology and diagnostic testing.
•	Access Spheris program for dictated operative reports. 
•	Review and answer correspondence from various referring physicians, attorney's offices, home care agencies, insurance companies, and licensing & medical membership boards. . 
•	Update, revise and complete all credentialing and review all contracts for all insurance companies and affiliated hospitals, surgical centers for physician.. 
•	Promoted from Medical Secretary to Office Manager in March 2008.

Hospital of St. Raphael, New Haven, CT					September 2005 â€“ May 2008
Catering to you Associate (Dietary Aide)
•	Checked Unit List for all patient diet needs or changes before assembly of meal trays.
•	Positioned patients tray tickets in order for assembly. Delivered and retrieved patient trays at each meal.
•	Logged all meals and stock on meal log, ensure logs are accurate and accounted for at end of shift.
•	Consulted with the Charge Nurse routinely and communicate patient comments and concerns.
•	Notified Dietician of any patient diet changes or special needs and provide diet information to patients.

Hospital of St. Raphael, New Haven, CT					June 2007 â€“ October 2007
Medical Coder/Analyst Internship
Health Information Management/Medical Records Department
•	Checked and edited codes as needed for RTI sheets sent from outsourced coding company for Emergency department patient records.
•	Exported patient charts once code selection verified or edited on Emergency Department charts.
•	Shadowed Supervisor in Cancer Tumor Registry Department, learn steps to take on coding for tumors.
Renee Antonetti										           Pg. 3

•	Assigned codes and export charts for Emergency Department walk-out patient list.
•	Assigned codes to Short-term surgery patient charts, review for accuracy with certified coder.
•	Assigned codes to Inpatient charts, review for accuracy with Coding Supervisor.

Ace Beauty Systems, Hamden, CT						May 1992 â€“ August 2005
Store Manager
•	In charge of complete operation of retail establishment.
•	Assisted customers with all aspects of retail purchasing and educational events.
•	Handled all conflict resolution to the satisfaction of the customer following company guidelines.
•	Completed all confidential information to set up customer accounts.
•	Prepared bulletins and spreadsheets using MS word and Excel.
•	Prepared monthly written reports on store operations, sales, and inventory control.
•	Reconciled all sales, completed supporting documentation, and made daily bank deposits.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 7, 2011)

Renee, would you consider relocation?  Please send me a private message.  Thanks, Pam


----------

